# Diarrhea after kidding



## brendagoff (Jun 4, 2013)

I have 2 does who freshened 10 days ago who have both suddenly come down with diarrhea and won't eat. No changes to feed or routine. They have been eating the Dairy Parlor 16% and peanut hay. I wormed them both with Valbazen when bred 120 days and with Cydectin on the day they freshened. They both received BoSe and copper bolus prior to breeding in August. They have free choice access to goat minerals and baking soda. No temp or other symptoms. I gave them each Banamine, Probiotic, Vit B complex gel, and another copper bolus 4 gm last night. This morning they aren't any better. 
They are up to date on CDT and pasteurella vaccinations.
We have had some crazy weather here and had 2 days with temps in the low 70s and then the day they got sick it plummeted down to freezing with strong wind and misty rain. Wondering if it might just be in response to the weather? 
Should I worm them again with Valbazen? Or use something else? Also concerned about milk withdrawal? Does milk withdrawal refer only to humans or are you supposed to withhold from the goat kids as well
Suggestions? Thanks in advance!
Brenda


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

You do not withhold milk from the kids. Withdrawal refers to human consumption.

Take a fecal sample for testing.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Agree with Alice, I'd have a fecal run on her and don't worry about milk withdraw for babies


----------



## brendagoff (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok. Thanks so much ya'll! Really appreciate your input!
Brenda


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

*Similiar situation*

I had a similar situation with one doe last season. She had twin doe kids ate fine for almost a week and was producing well and then suddenly started scouring. She would hardly eat and she dropped in production. She was my only doe in milk so I was really afraid to lose her and have put her week old kids on milk replacer. I treated it like any other scours...no grain, just hay. I gave her only electrolytes to drink and in the morning Sulmet and in the evening probiotics. It took about a week to get her better and I had to supplement her milk with milk replacer but everything worked out in the end.

I suspect Coccidia and they have an cyst form that doesn't respond to treatment so you have to treat for several days to get them under control. I had a young goat out for breeding who came home the day the babies were born and the vet told me five days was about right for it to be coccidiosis brought from another farm. My farm probably didn't have it before I went off farm for breeding (even though it's just about everywhere). Best of luck with your goats...I hope they are better faster than mine was.

As for the stool sample...the vet I contacted first told me to put her in the car and bring her by and also told me it could be "milk fever". My horse vet ended up treating her!


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

donadavis said:


> I had a young goat out for breeding who came home the day the babies were born and the vet told me five days was about right for it to be coccidiosis brought from another farm.


Sorry but this is not true. IF it was cocci, which could have been determined by a fecal, then the goat had them prior and the stress of the birth caused a break in her immunity.

Article from "Health and Wellness" section here.
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/coccidia-what-cocci-16485/

"There is usually a lag of 14-18 days between a massive ingestion and the presence of oocytes in the feces. There is also a delay of 2-4 days between when dysentery or diarrhea begins and when oocytes are found in the feces."

So added together you would have a minimum of 16 days up to 22 days before you would see symptoms IF the other goat brought in cocci.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

After a doe kids, she often eats more grain/goat feed than she is used to, or eats the placenta or has a parasite overload. Any of those things can cause diarrhea. So feed her grain in measured amounts and increase slowly. Do a fecal test and treat accordingly. Make sure she has plenty of hay and minerals as these have the nutrients needed for her to create her own sodium bicarb to soothe her digestion.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

doublebowgoats said:


> After a doe kids, she often eats more grain/goat feed than she is used to, or eats the placenta or has a parasite overload. Any of those things can cause diarrhea. So feed her grain in measured amounts and increase slowly. Do a fecal test and treat accordingly. Make sure she has plenty of hay and minerals as these have the nutrients needed for her to create her own sodium bicarb to soothe her digestion.


 Seems like putting out some baking soda or drenching her with some couldn't hurt. 
Maybe try the Pat Colby cure for scours:
1 tsp dolomite
1/4 tsp copper sulfate
1 tsp vit C pdr


----------

